# Strange hamster!



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

My hamster Ace has decided to move house, he decided he didn't like the little igloo anymore and pulled all his bedding out to make his home somewhere else. He's also storing his food somewhere new too. I had noticed a few weeks ago that half the beeding had been dragged up into the tubes but the next night he'd moved it again back to the igloo, last night I found the igloo completely empty and all the bedding was in one corner of his cage whilst the food was in another. At one point he was using the tubes on the top of his cage to store food too. Does anyone else hamster do things like this?










Pic was taken on my phone so not very good quality and had the flash off to save Aces eyes.


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2010)

My hamster Rosie always use to do that, she'd put a little bit of the bedding in her mouth then drag it all out of her rocket house to the other side of the cage

Sorry about the picture quality xD


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jasper does this all the time  and if I put his house where he had moved to, he moves elsewhere again! Ace is gorgeous 

Just a question, is that cotton wool bedding? Fluffy bedding is very bad for hamsters, it can get tied round limbs, and many hamsters have lost limbs because of it. It can also get stuck in pouches and tied round necks.  If it is, I advise you change it to normal toilet roll paper shredded, much safer, cheaper and just as comfy/warm!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Jasper does this all the time  and if I put his house where he had moved to, he moves elsewhere again! Ace is gorgeous
> 
> Just a question, is that cotton wool bedding? Fluffy bedding is very bad for hamsters, it can get tied round limbs, and many hamsters have lost limbs because of it. It can also get stuck in pouches and tied round necks.  If it is, I advise you change it to normal toilet roll paper shredded, much safer, cheaper and just as comfy/warm!


I can't remember what its called but its a kind of vegetable fibre a bit like cotton wool but it breaks apart really easily and doesn't go stringy. Will try to find the name of it. Would it still be ok? Never knew about hamster getting hurt by this sort of bedding. 

Edit: Its similar to this stuff I use:
http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/prodinfo.asp?number=FLUFFHAM SACHET&variation=


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Awww bless, what a cute. How old is he?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I've had him about a month so he's still a baby. Notice his eyes are different colours, one is bright pink the other is deep red. It shows better in other pictures.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kammie said:


> I can't remember what its called but its a kind of vegetable fibre a bit like cotton wool but it breaks apart really easily and doesn't go stringy. Will try to find the name of it. Would it still be ok? Never knew about hamster getting hurt by this sort of bedding.
> 
> Edit: Its similar to this stuff I use:
> Safe Bed Fluff Hamster Bedding-Hyperdrug


I personally would avoid it, it still looks like little limbs could get tangled in it. Lots of hammy people recommend shredded toilet paper as bedding, its really warm and cheap (you can buy Tesc value and Ace won't mind ) plus they enjoy shredding it a bit more, and its totally safe should he pouch any of it


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I personally would avoid it, it still looks like little limbs could get tangled in it. Lots of hammy people recommend shredded toilet paper as bedding, its really warm and cheap (you can buy Tesc value and Ace won't mind ) plus they enjoy shredding it a bit more, and its totally safe should he pouch any of it


I'll change to using that then to be safe, I just thought what I was using was safe as its made from veggie fibre and safe to eat.


----------

